# Purple Haze Question



## sfca-325i (Apr 18, 2004)

Anyone have a pic of this color?

miniusa doesn't show this color if you try to build a mini.

TIA


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

http://www.motoringfile.com/2004/05/21/purple_haze_in_the_flesh

These pics are pretty poor. You HAVE to see it to appreciate.


----------



## sfca-325i (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks and your are correct, the pics are pretty poor. Looks dark blue - almost black.


----------

